# Cables for the BFD & 502



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello. I've read the many posts here and elsewhere and am trying to get a grasp on the many different cables and adapters that I need to make my Xenyx 502 work w/ the BFD 1100P, Turtle Beach Montego DDL sound card and my AVR and SW (I am only trying to balance the SW). To start, I've got the Xenyx 502 and the BFD 1100P-I have read thru the guides and need some direction, please! 
1. my 502 does not have a phantom power supply for the mic...I purchased a Behringer PS400 phantom power supply. I will connect this up to the ECM8000 mic via the XLR cables (1 from mic to power supply and 1 from "mic thru" on PS400 to mic connection on 502) which I am about to purchase. 
2. Once I connect the mic to the 502, I believe my "Main Out" is unbalanced connections. I need a 1/4" unbalanced or balanced adapter to female RCA plug, correct (do I need to use both "L & R Out" from the Main Out of my 502 to my BFD?)? The adapters that came with the 502 are 1/4" male to 3.5mm female plug (I have 1 of both bal/unbal. adapters). Do I need to purchase different adapters for this connection that will go to my BFD 1100P? 
3. I then run my 1/4" male adapter/cable to my "input1" on the BFD...I then take the "output1" and run it to *"WHERE"*, my SW or what input on my AVR? 

I'm sorry if this seems simplistic to some, but I am having a great deal of trouble trying to figure out the correct procedures to follow here, even after reading the guide. I know there is a lot to follow after this, but I need to make sure I get this part correct, first!

I would appreciate any help with this part of the setup to start.
Thank you.

Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe this will help:














> my 502 does not have a phantom power supply for the mic...


Are you sure? Unless you have a really old 502, it should have phantom power.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Wayne. I guess my answer is, I don't know! The date code is 0810-there is nothing that shows on the face that there is "phantom power" as I have seen in other advertisements. There is 1 LED light that illuminates when I plug in the power, that's all.
Wayne, I guess one of my first issues is the 502 itself. Do you have any links to how to properly set it up with the BFD 1100P? I am not sure about whether to use the Main outs or just use the CD/Tape input/output? 

Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most mixers of this type have a switch for the phantom power, but the 502 doesn’t.

Connect the mic to the 502 and set the Trim, Level and Main Mix knobs at 12:00. Tap on the top of the mic and you should see the 502’s LED meters light up. If they do, you’re in business. If not, turn the three knobs clockwise, starting with the Trim knob, and see if that gets the LEDs active. Basically, if you can get the LED level indicators to light, that means the mic is working, which means you have phantom power. (Without phantom power, you’ll get nothing.)




> Do you have any links to how to properly set it up with the BFD 1100P? I am not sure about whether to use the Main outs or just use the CD/Tape input/output?


Why would you want to connect the equalizer to the 502? :scratch: It should be connected between your AVR and subwoofer, like the picture above shows.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

